# Nissan Launches The Nissan Global App For iPad



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan is coming to your iPad with its new Nissan Global app. Available for free download now, the Nissan Global app puts a wealth of news and information right at your fingertips. You'll get the latest on Nissan from around the world, as well as the company's history and info about its advanced technologies.

In the Latest News section, you'll find out what's going on from the Nissan Global Site, other Nissan sites around the world, and from social media channels that use videos and text. This information is streamed to you on one screen for convenient access.

To get info that's being released by Nissan from any country around the world, just go to the Map section. Just touch the country on the map and all the information you need from that region will pop up.

To find out what other Nissan customers are talking about, use the Explorer function. Select topics that interest you and they will automatically be displayed one after the other, making it quick and easy to get the information you need.

You can download the Nissan Global app for free at the iTunes Store. And Nissan is working on getting this app ready for iPhone use as well.

More: *Nissan Launches The Nissan Global App For iPad* on Autoguide.com


----------

